# New Eight Hour Documentary on Roman Corruption of Christianity



## Justified (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my favorite YouTube apologists, KeithTruth, just finished a documentary that has been three years in the making. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS9zSP2udOA
Keith Thompson is the leader of Reformed Apologetics Ministries and writer for Answering Islam, A Christian-Muslim Dialog and Apologetic. I don't know how many of you are familiar with him, if any. I cannot recommend him highly enough. He does a lot of great stuff. I'm only an hour or so into this documentary, but if it's anything like has last one on the Word of Faith movement, it'll be fantastic.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there a condensed version?


----------



## Justified (Mar 10, 2014)

MichaelNZ said:


> Is there a condensed version?


 Look on his channel. He is uploading smaller portions of it topically.


----------

